# 100 watt/150 watt basking bulb for 4' viv?



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

Would anyone recommend using a 100w or 150w basking bulb in my 4x2x2 viv? I am currently using an Arcadia 75w but it doesn't seem to be heating it up enough. And the dimming stat is at its highest level. I am starting to wonder if the probe might be faulty but it's always been this way. 

I remember when I first went to view my beardie, when I sat in front of his viv to pick him up I was nearly sweating, there was so much heat coming out of it. It was a smaller viv (3') but you don't get anything like that amount of heat from his current set up. He'll bask for a while and if I go to pick him up he feels toasty warm, but it never seems to be in the correct range. 

He has a natural stone to bask on, which heats up nicely at the moment and I worry that if I put in a higher wattage bulb he might burn himself. I did actually attempt to use a 100w bulb a while back but felt it was too hot against the stone, but I'd like to try again if it'll get the required basking temps. I can remember turning down the stat temp a bit when I had the 100w bulb but it just dimmed the light itself, which was not helpful as the viv became too dark. Would it be possible to put something on top of the stone (reptile carpet perhaps?) so he can get the correct basking temp without burning himself? 

I just pointed my temp gun at the stone just now and it was at 93 degrees, which is probably the highest it's been for a while. He only seems to get any heat when he's right under the basking bulb or just a little bit away from it, if he sits at the other end of the viv he'll get pretty cold. It's frustrating and I feel like I'm doing him a disservice, I just want him to have a good life and it's annoying that I can't get this right. 

I don't know if it has anything to do with the heat (or lack of) in my very old flat. I've tried so many different bulbs since I've had my boy, I just want to find one that works, and without giving off a nasty plasticy smell either (had that happen a couple of times). So frustrating.  

Thanks for any comments


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Its worth looking at the stat! I say that only as I get loads of comments about how hot the halogens get. They emit easily the same temp as a 150w standard spot lamp due to the halogen capsule and the very thick internal reflector.

maybe look at probe placement and of course stat accuracy.

If all is fine I'd be very interested to get the lamp back and swap it over for you. As I say they are super hot!

John


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

run the bulb on it's own, off the stat and check the temperatures. If they start getting to the right temperature, look at the stat. 
Quite often it can just be the location of the probe, you should be able to get the right heat using a 60watt bulb, so a 75 shouldn't be causing any problems.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try the basking bulb without a stat later, see if that makes any difference. 

In the meantime I've attached some pics. 

Currently, the digital thermometer is showing just over 30 degrees when its probe is on top of the basking stone. But I'm wondering. I have the basking bulb in a ceramic holder at an angle pointing down towards the stone. I'm wondering if this is okay, or should the basking bulb be pointing straight down from the viv ceiling rather than angled against the wall as I have it?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

I've been told that it might be my radiator next to the viv that is causing problems with the temp, so this morning I turned it off and the temperature has now crept up to 35 degrees  I've now moved the probe as far as it'll go down the cold end and I'll see if there's any more improvement.

Thanks!


----------

